# I need a gift idea for barn owner



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

I started boarding April at a different place in mid September. Since being there April has become such a better horse for me and even though she won't admit it I think the barn owner has a bit to do with that. I feel that she has gone above and beyond what should be expected of a barn owner and for that I am very thankful. I would like to get her something for Christmas but I am just not sure what to get her. 

I am the only boarder so I wont be able to pool in money or ideas with others- the BO does dressage, owns half arabs (is into the sport horses), she seems to have everything she needs for her horses, and ya, I am just a bit lost in what I should get her.

If anyone out there has some suggestions that would be great. 

Thanks!


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

You could take a picture of her horse/horses and put them in a nice picture frame. You can frames online (or maybe at a local tack shop) with horses, horsey stuff, or both; and with or without sayings. 

You could make up stall cards on the computer (with a few extra blanks) and put them in the inexpensive clear plastic frames (I think you can get them at the Dollar Store or Dollar Tree), and drill a small hole so they can be mounted outside the stalls. 

You can also pick up a clock or thermometer with a horse on it relatively inexpensive at Tractor Supply. 

Take pictures of the horses and print them in a calendar for her. They sell the blank calendars at most office supply stores, and they are also relatively inexpensive.

The ideas are unlimited if you use your imagination!!!

Good luck in finding the gift that is best suited to her!!!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

^^Those are good suggestions. If she is of a more practical mind and prefers gifts that are useful, maybe a gift certificate to the local feed or tack store.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

If you look online, you can easily make custom saddle pads as well, or you can do it on your own. I have a lot of them at home I did for myself which are absolutely adorable and cost me just the cost of what I sewed on. New browbands for her bridles(the fancy ones) or tack is always a good combination.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I usually give my trainer a gift certificate to a steak house since she likes to go out to eat. Last year I bought her a pink camoflage blanket for her horse since it's what she wanted and she never spends money on her own horses...


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Gifts I received as a BO/instructor/trainer that I loved:

Good gloves. No one who works outdoors ever has enough. 

Good socks, boot socks and work socks. I had a pair of cashmere boot socks that were the best thing ever. Silk sock liners are lovely for under tall boots. Insulated socks for work boots are great too. 

The chemical hand and boot warmer packets that you break open and shove in your boots or gloves. A student bought me a case of them for Christmas one year, and that was an awesome present. We went to an indoor winter show season that year, and I blessed that kid at every show as I stood in the cold.

A halter with a name plate, or one of the nylon ones with the name stitched in for her favorite horse. I never would spend the money on my own guys or the schoolies, but I coveted them. 

Ditto brass nameplates for saddles and bridles. A bunch with the brass disc typ with the name of the farm would be good.

A photo collage or manip of her horses or the farm. I had kids and a boader do a couple of these for me and I cherished them. Even better was a blown up cartoon of a riding school with funny labels and comments on the horses and riders; that was from my show kids one year. 

Gift cert to my favorite restaurant. 

One hand gate latches.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone!!! I will take these ideas and see what I can come up with- Usually I am not this far ahead with Christmas Shopping but this year I just want to get everything done early! Hope everyone has a great week!


----------

